# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Shqipëri-Danimarkë 0-2, Kazakistan - Shqiperi 0-1 tek #futbolli

## Eros

Ndeshja Shqiperi - Danimarke do te transmetohet sekond per sekonde ne dhomen #Futbolli tek rrjeti yne i IRC, irc.albasoul.com. Dhoma do te kete komentatore qe shohin ndeshjen ne TV, dhe do ta komentojne ate direkt ne dhome per te gjithe ne qe nuk kemi mundesine ta shikojme. Per me shume vizitoni dhomen #Futbolli ku do te gjeni tifozat me te cmendur te kuq e zinjve te mbledhur nga cdo cep i botes. Per reference ne te ardhmen, ju kujtojme se dhomen futbolli apo dhomat e tjera ne rrjet mund ti vizitoni nga forumi direkt duke klikuar mbi menune *Shqip 24/7* dhe duke zgjedhur dhomen #futbolli.

300 tifoze shqiptare ndoqen nga kanali yne ndeshjen Shqiperi-Greqi dhe kesaj here presim qe ky numer te dyfishohet. Mos harroni te njoftoni edhe miqte e te afermit tuaj qe jane dashamires se futbollit.

Ju mirepresim per te festuar fitoren e dyte te kombetares!
Eros

P.S Komentet tuaja mbi ndeshjen mund ti beni ne vazhdim ne kete teme

----------


## Bledari

Gjithashtu edhe Stafi i Operatoreve te Chatit ju mirepret per te bere tifo te gjith se bashku per Shqiperine.

----------


## ATMAN

sa eshte shuma qe ka vene federata  e futbollit per fitoren kete rradhe?

shqiperise i uroj fitoren edhe kete rradhe si gjithmone deshiroj vetem fitore per djemte qe ka zgjedhur trajneri brigel

dhe sidomos do gezohesha me shume per trajnerin gjerman brigel sepse edhe kur luante vete ai si futbollist e nxorri veronen kampion te italise ne ate kohe 

shkurt forza albania   forza albania

----------


## [xeni]

> sa eshte shuma qe ka vene federata e futbollit per fitoren kete rradhe?


Nga shekulli.com lexova qe kombetarja nga qeveria dhe sponsoret e ndryshem do marre 300.000 $  ne rast fitoreje dhe 180.000 $ ne rast barazimi.

----------


## Genti^Itali

FORCA ALBANIA  (3-0) E DUAM REZULTATIN SOT

----------


## ATMAN

UNE ME THON TE DREJTEN NUK DUA RREZULLTATIN POR DUA TRE PIKESHIN  SE ATO 3 PIKE TE SHKRETA TE KUALIFIKOJNE NE FUND FARE
PO NEJSE EDHE IHER 

FORZA ALBANIA  FORZA BRIGEL

----------


## ATMAN

FORZA ALBANIA  FORZA BRIGEL

----------


## StormAngel

Nqs nuk e ndjek ndeshjen ne shtepi me siguri qe do jem ne chat dhe do percjell ndeshjen me komentet e juaja. :buzeqeshje: 
Do zoti edhe fitojme sot e bejme edhe nje spektakel tjeter
Forca Shqiperia

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

/me  Lutet qe Kombetarja te fitoj   :Lulja3:

----------


## SHKOZA

Fito Shqiperi se do ta bejme Prizrenin qe te buqas sikur diten kur u qlirua.
Sa krenar me qene shqiptare ole, ole , ole.

----------


## keti C

pasi ndodhem ne shkolle nuk kam mundesi te futem ne chat, e te lexoj komentet e ndryshme rreth ndeshjes. per kete arsye do isha shume e knaqur neqoftese do te linit mesazh kur shqiperia te shenonte gol

faleminderit

----------


## manoklla

humbem prap.  :sarkastik:  . ne sna do zoti me duket. kena per te pa noiher noi dit te bardh?

__________________________________________________  ____________
Ec komtarja     http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MESE:IT

----------


## shitesi

Sikur kemi prishur kisha dhe xhamija
Te ishte gol shtylla e tares do kishim fituar
Sna do zoti tani per tani

----------


## manoklla

u kur do na doje zoti, apo kur te kem vdek un?

----------


## StormAngel

Nje humbje me Danimarken nuk duhet qe te na largoj mendimin kah drejtimi qe jemi nisur,e kjo eshte boterori ne Gjermani.
Cdo ekip ka te drejte te humb,po ne si tifoz duhet te jemi prane atij ekipi edhe ne dite te humbjes.
S`patem fat sonte dhe kjo ishte,edhe pse luajtem mire.Me gezon fakti qe djemte shqiptare mund t`ju dalin balle te gjithe ekipeve boterore me dhe me gezon fakti qe nuk jemi me autsajdere ne plan futbollistik.
Forca Shqiperia
Ne jemi me ty ne humbje a ne fitore

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

*Humbja e paralajmëruar e kombëtares kuqezi*

Gjithçka ishte ndjerë më parë. Mungesat në mbrojtje, ftesa e Brigelit për të qëndruar me këmbë në tokë, por mbi të gjithë një kundërshtar i fortë si Danimarka, e kishin paralajmëruar se kombëtarja shqiptare nuk do ta kishte të lehtë sfidën e djeshme në "Qemal Stafa". Kjo ishte arësyeja kryesore që rrugët e kryeqytetit nuk kanë patur dje të njëjtin shkëlqim kuqezi me ndeshjen e fundit kundër Greqisë. Megjithatë, shkallët e stadiumit kombëtar kanë qenë edhe dje të tejmbushura. Tifozët kuqezi, ndryshe nga shumë ndeshje të mëparshme, kanë vazhduar deri në sekondat e fundit të mbështesin ekipin, duke shpresuar deri në fund për një gol të shumëpritur. 
Edhe dje më të zellshmit si gjithmonë kanë qenë tifozët e ardhur nga Kosova dhe Maqedonia, të cilët e kanë nisur festën e tyre në orët e para të mëngjesit në sheshin "Skënderbej". Por një pjesë e mirë e tifozerisë kosovare nuk mundi të mbërrinte në Tiranë për shkak të disa problemeve të krijuara në pikën kufitare të Morinës. Sipas dëshmive të atyre që mundën të kalojnë kufirin, në anën tjetër të tij, në postën e Vërmicës, forcat e UNMIK u kanë ndalur rrugëtimin një numri të madh tifozësh për shkak të mungesës së pasaportës. Policia nuk ka pranuar të njohë letërnjoftimet personale, ashtu siç është vepruar më parë.
Tifozët nga ekrani
Nuk kishte si të mungonin edhe dje ekranet gjigande për të gjithë tifozët që nuk kishin arritur të siguronin një biletë në stadium. Në të gjitha lokalet e veshura me ngjyrat kuqezi, entuziasmi ka shoqëruar 90 minutat e ndeshjes. Ndërkohë, një problem më vete ka qenë dje sigurimi i një televizori në spitalet e QSUT, ku të gjithë pacientët kishin harruar për një moment edhe mungesën e ilaçeve apo prishjen e aparaturave. 



MARTIN JORGENSEN
Goli i im ishte me fat, por besoj se në këtë ndeshje nuk mund të fitohej pa ndihmën e fatit. Shqipëria luajti me të vërtetë shumë mirë në pjesën e parë dhe me mesfushën teknike na bllokoi, duke mos na lënë mundësi të shfaqeshim. Jam i kënaqur, sepse morëm tri pikë këtu ku nuk fitohej prej kohësh.


JON DAHL TOMASON
Loja ishte e barabartë dhe ekuilibri u prish te goli i parë, ku patëm edhe fat. Ndoshta ne do ta gjenim golin më vonë, por megjithatë ai ishte momenti kyç. Shqipëria ishte ashtu siç e prisnim, e fortë në mesfushë dhe e mbyllur mirë në mbrojtje. Pata shumë vështirësi për të çarë mbrojtjen tuaj, por jam i lumtur që me golin tim vulosa fitoren.


IGLI TARE
Nga loja që zhvilluam nuk e meritonhim të humbisnin dhe besoj se ishim të pafat. Goli i parë i danzeë ishte një episod që vendosi gjithçka, sepse Danimarka është një skuadër shumë e fortë dhe nuk mund ta përmbysësh lehtë. Por njëkohësisht u pa se sa probleme kemi kur kemi mungesa. Për më tepër, ndeshjen tjetër na mungojnë edhe Murati e Duro. Kur mungon gjysma e lojtarëve është shumë edhe për skuadrat e mëdha.


BESNIK HASI
Ne zhvilluam një pjesë të parë të mirë por u goditëm menjëherë sapo nisi pjesa e dytë. Besoj se u mbajtëm mirë në mbrojtje, por Danimarka përfitoi në një çast dhe na goditi. Ndoshta ne mund të kishim shënuar ndonjë gol, por përsëri ne ende nuk jemi një skuadër vërtetë e madhe. Treguam se e kemi të vështirë të kompensojmë mungesat e lojtarëve të rëndësishëm.


MEHMET DRAGUSHA
Të mundesh nga Danimarka nuk është aspak turp. Ata janë një skuadër e madhe dhe fitojnë kudo. Ne luajtëm mirë dhe loja ishte e barabartë. Momenti kyç ishte goli i Jorgensenit, ai vendosi gjithçka, sepse më pas Danimarka luajti më e lehtësuar. Besoj se edhe ne e meritonim të paktën një gol, ndoshta edhe barazimin.


Një parrullë për Palushin 
Palushi ra për flamur". Mes shumë parrullave 
të shpalosura dje në shkallët e stadiumit, ajo më e veçanta dhe që ka lënë më shumë mbresë ishte ajo mbi tifozin shqiptar të vrarë në Greqi, pas ndeshjes Shqipëri-Greqi. Një grup tifozësh kishin vendosur të rikujtonin 20-vjeçarin Gramoz Palushi, i cili humbi jetën vetëm sepse guxoi të ngrinte flamurin shqiptar dhe t'i gëzohej fitores së ekipit të tij në rrugët e Zakinthosit. Një tjetër slogan, mjaft i veçantë ishte edhe ai që u kujtonte danezëve barazimin 2-2 me Suedinë në kampionatin europian, rezultat i cili la të dyshohej se gjithçka ishte vendosur paraprakisht mes dy ekipeve skandinave për të fitur kualifikimin në grup.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

_Pas tre vjetësh, Shqipëria pëson humbjen e parë në fushën e saj. Shënojnë Jorgensen e Tomason_

Stadiumi kombëtar "Qemal Stafa" nuk është më një fushë e pathyeshme, pas ndeshjes së luajtur mbrëmë kundër Danimarkës, fituar 2-0 nga miqtë. Shqipëria nuk mundej në fushën e saj që nga 1 shtatori i vitit 2001, kur dorëzohej me të njëjtin rezultat, 0-2, përballë një skuadre tjetër skandinave, Finlandës. Deri diku, ishte një humbje e pritshme për skuadrën tonë, nisur nga problemet e shumta në formacion, por edhe nga kundërshtari, një skuadër vërtetë e bukur që futbollin sulmues e ka në bazën e mentalitetit të saj. Trajneri i Shqipërisë, Hans Peter Brigel, ishte i detyruar të modifikonte mbrojtjen, pas mungesës së treshes titullare, duke kthyer në prapavijë Hasin, Canën e Haxhin, si dhe duke aktivizuar Ardit Beqirin, në debutimin e tij në ndeshjet zyrtare. Pavarësisht se kishte shtuar një mbrojtës, Brigel nuk mund të hiqte dorë nga mesfusha e mbipopulluart, për të eliminuar presionin e kundërshtarit, gjë që u vërtetua edhe mbrëmë. Në sulm, Igli Tare ishte i vetëm, duke pasur nga prapa krahëve, Skelën, Mukën dhe Duron. Kuqezinjtë e pritën kundërshtarin në pjesën e parë, megjithatë danezët e zgjuar nuk ranë në kurthin e hedhjes në aventurë përpara, duke pasur frikë nga kundërsulmi i shpejtë i shqiptarëve. Kuqezinjtë u treguan disi më ngacmues në gjysmën e dytë të pjesës së parë dhe Skela, Murati e Duro ishin iniciatiorë me teknikën e tyre, ndërkohë që në mbrojtje Hasi e Cana dukeshin të pakalueshëm. Sidoqoftë, u desh vetëm një çast shpërqendrimi nga Beqiri në minutën e fundit dhe topi i futur nga fundorja nga Jorgensen u gjuajt mirë nga Pedersen dhe Strakosha kreu mrekullinë, duke shpëtuar portën. Pjesa e dytë filloi e shpejtë nga të dyja skuadrat dhe kuqezinjtë morën që herët iniciativën. Por në minutën e shtatë erdhi goditja. Martin Jorgensen përfiton nga një hapje e qendrës së mbrojtjes dhe godet nga jashtë zonës. Një devijim bën të pavlefshme hedhjen e Strakoshës dhe topi pushon në rrjetë. Koha për të barazuar është e majftueshme, por tani danezët kanë më tepër autoritet në lojë. Gravesen më në fund fillon të shfaqet dhe Gronkjer e Jorgensen janë përherë aktivë në krahë, duke shfrytëzuar më së miri shpejtësinë e tyre. Shqipëria nuk dorëzohet, por Tare është shumë i vetmuar në sulm dhe topat e ulur prej tij nuk gjejnë askënd pranë për të përfituar. Ishte pikërisht qendërsulmuesi që mund të kishte barazuar shifrat, pas një pasimi nga Muka, por gjuajtja e Tares gjeti vetëm shtyllën e portës daneze. Katër minuta më pas, Tomason bën të vetim aksion personal me vlera. Përfiton nga një hapje e Canës dhe hyn mirë në zonë, por në pozicion shumë të prirët. Megjithatë, shfrytëzon mirë hedhjen e Strakoshës që doli për ta bllokuar, duke i kaluar topin poshtë trupit dhe Danimarka kryeson 2-0. Minutat e fundit dominohen nga sulmet e dëshpëruara të shqiptarëve që kërkojnë të paktën golin e nderit dhe e kanë dy herë mundësinë me Ervin Skelën, me dy aksione identike. Tare ul topin me kokë dhe Skela gjuan, herën e parë keq, ndërsa herën e dytë topi kalon fare pranë shtyllës.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Kombëtarja me katër mbrojtës". Është ky definicioni dhënë për herë të parë nga ato që janë parë nga gazeta "Panorama", por edhe ato që Brigel ka praktikuar në stërvitje. Me pak fjalë, skuadra do luajë me katër mbrojtës, me katër mesfushorë dhe një sulmues e gjysëm.

Megjithatë, edhe këtu ka një rebus, rebus i cili ka vetëm një të panjohur, krahun e djathtë e atë që do mbrojë.

Askush nuk mendon e aq më pak Brigel nuk ka idenë se duhet të sakrifikojmë shumë për të fituar. Ndoshta me një formacion normal e me një mbrojtje normale, me të cilën ai është mësuar të luajë, ndoshta do kërkonte dhe aventurën. Duke mos qenë në shpirt dhe karakter aventurier e njëkohësisht, duke qëndruar me këmbë në tokë (kështu mund të përkthehet në shqip shprehja e tij se kemi më pak se 1 për qind mundësi kualifikimi), trajneri i kombëtares shqiptare ka dhënë imazhin e formacionit të sotëm dhe mënyrën e lojës.

Më lart thamë që është një rebus i vështirë për t'u zgjidhur, e kjo thjesht për faktin se idetë e trajnerit mund të evoluojnë nga çasti në çast e ndoshta mund të deklarojë ashtu sikundër ka thënë formacionin vetëm një orë para ndeshjes. Megjithatë, edhe ai nuk mund të shmanget nga alternativat e mundshme dhe ato janë të qarta, të para dhe shumë kollaj të lexueshme.

Varianti i parë
Në fakt nuk është ndonjë variant i vështirë për t'u thënë e njëkohësisht shumë i thjeshtë për ta bërë publik. Brigel kërkon, sepse nuk ka asnjë alternativë tjetër të luajë me katër mbrojtës e ata do jenë, Haxhi nga e majta, Hasi dhe Cana në qendër e Ardit Beqiri nga e djathta. Deri këtu në rregull, pasi mesfusha është thuajse e kopsitur e Brigel ka shumë mundësi e alternativa për të zgjidhur. Nëse trajneri i kombëtares ka vendosur si më sipër skemën e rreshtimit në mbrojtje, katër të tjerët që do luajnë në mesfushë e do jenë të paktën në teori pranë tyre duke u bërë njësh janë: Muka nga e djathta, Lala dhe Murati në qendër e Dragusha nga e majta. Duke kuptuar se nuk ka asnjë alternativë tjetër, por thjesht të mbrojë portën për të mos pësuar, por duke besuar në aftësitë individuale të mesfushorëve, sulmi do ketë vetëm një lojtar në majë e ky do jetë Igli Tare i ndihmuar nga pas prej Ervin Skelës. Një skemë, e cila në teori mund të duket mbrojtëse, por që në realitet ka të gjthë elementët sulmues brenda.

Varianti i dytë
Nuk ka shumë ndryshime. E vetmja lëvizje qëndron në faktin që Durio të kalojë në rolin e mbrojtësit të djathtë (vështirë se mund ta realizojë), të bjerë alternativa Ardit Beqiri dhe fantazisti bardheblu të jetë më shumë në funksion të mbrojtjes. Në fakt në termin e futbollit ka një aksiomë, "mbrojtja më e mirë është sulmi" e ndoshta Brigel me ata që ka në dispozicion do kërkojë të verë në vështirësi danezët. Një gjë duhet theksuar, ata luajnë me alla tipike që kanë aftësi shënuese, por ndoshta më shumë mbrojtëse. Të paktën në letër si Jorgensen majtas, ashtu dhe Gravensen djathtas, janë shumë më efikasë në dy rolet në krahasim me tanët, pavarësisht nga emrat. Të ndihmuar në qendër nga Tomasson e Ebbe Sand ata përbëjnë një rrezik eventual, i cili mund të shmanget vetëm nëse skuadra jonë luan në bllok. Këtë gjë e di trajneri, e vetëm ai i di masat që duhet të marrë.

Varianti i tretë
Sinqerisht që nuk e dimë, por edhe nuk mund të imagjinojmë më shumë se ato që kemi shkruar më sipër. Janë fakte nga ato që kemi parë, por dhe kemi dëgjuar e për më shumë kemi marrë për bazë edhe thashethemet që qarkullojnë në kampin kuqezi. Besojmë se Brigel nuk do mërzitet, pasi ne kemi dhënë këto ide. Megjithatë, në një vend me futboll të përparuar, andej nga vjen edhe "Mister" Brigel, trajneri do kishte dhënë, pasi e ka për detyrë të bëjë një gjë të tillë edhe formacionin e skuadrës të paktën një ditë para ndeshjes. Nuk po presim shumë, por të njëjtën gjë që ai e ka për detyrë ta bëjë. Lojtarët këta janë, Brigel mund të kërkojë shumë, por në fund të fundit do i duhet të kaurdiset, ose të gatuajë bukën me miellin që ka. Mund të fusë edhe një sulmues më shumë (do ishte ndeshja e parë që ai do luante vetëm me një të vetëm, pasi rrallë ose asnjëherë nuk ka preferuar një rreshtim me një pykë të vetme e ky është opinioni ynë për ato sa kemi parë në këtë javë stërvitjeje), megjithatë një gjë e tillë, duke parë edhe ata, pra futbollistët që ka në dispozicion do dukej aventurë. Brigel nuk ka bërë asjëherë gjëra të tilla e nuk shquhet si aventurier. Veton e formacionit e ka vetëm ai e ne do na duhet të gjykojmë të paktën pas orës 22.40 të së shtunës, 9 tetor 2004.

1.Strakosha
2.A. Beqiri ose Duro
3.Hasi
4.Cana
5.Haxhi
6.Mukaj
7.Lala
8.Dragusha
9.Murati
10.Skela
11.Tare





pragndeshja

Kryeminstri dhe përfaqësues të biznesit takohen me kombëtaren

Bregasi-Nano, 300 mijë USD për fitoren e kuqezinjve

FATJON KODRA

Në rast se ekipi kombëtar shqiptar fiton sot me Danimarkën në "Qemal Stafa" do të shpërblehet me 300 mijë euro.

Ndërsa për barazimin shuma që do të përfitohet është 180 mijë USD. Kryeministri Fatos Nano i deklaroi këto shuma financiare në emër të qeverisë, Federatës Shqiptare të Futbollit [FSHF] dhe komunitetit të biznesit vendas, gjatë një takimi me ekipin pwrfaqwsues dje nw mbrwmje në Hotel "Adriatik" në Durrës. "Kam ardhur këtu si një nga faktorët e suksesit që kemi ndërtuar së bashku, si një pjesë e mbështetjes që do të keni edhe nesër mbrëma nga 10 milionë shqiptarë. Për ndeshjen e nesërme do të desha të stimuloj veçanërisht futbollistët e rinj që vijnë në ekip. Ne do të jemi të suksesshëm në Evropë përmes kulturës dhe sportit dhe ju po na mësoni se si luhet për fitore", deklaroi kryeministri. Trajneri i përfaqësueses, Hans Peter Brigel, pasi falenderoi kryeministrin dhe biznesmenët, vlerësoi edhe skuadrën daneze duke e konsideruar atë si "një ndër ekipet më të forta në Evropë". Ai vlerësoi futbollin e këtij vendi të vogël, që duhet ta marrë si model edhe vendi ynë. "Objektivi ynë nesër është që të jemi të suksesshëm", theksoi trajneri Brigel. Në emër të klubit "Miqtë e Kombëtares", presidenti i Dhomave të Tregtisë dhe Industrisë së Shqipërisë, Luan Bregasi, falenderoi të gjithë biznesmenët për financimin e tyre në mbështetje të ekipit përfaqësues. "Klubi 'Miqtë e Kombëtares' synon të promovojë në përgjithësi sportin, artin dhe kulturën shqiptare, duke u bërë një faktor për përparimin e tyre", u shpreh Bregasi.



Policia, 2 mijë efektiva për ndeshjen

Ministria e Rendit njoftoi ditën e premte se Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Policisë së Shtetit ka vendosur të vërë në dispozicion që nga mbrëmja e djeshme, afro 2 mijë uniforma blu për të kontrolluar situatën mbi ndeshjen e futbollit Shqipëri-Danimarkë. Policia në Tiranë ka marrë masa të forta për ndeshjen e nesërme Shqipëri-Danimarkë. Në kryeqytet do të ketë 5 postoblloqe nga periferia deri te Korpusi, sheshi "Nënë Tereza" e sheshi "Italia". Policia ka paralajmëruar se do të ushtrojë kontroll fizik për tifozët në kuadër të masave antiterror. Stadiumi gjatë gjithë kohës do të jetë i vëzhguar me kamera, ndërsa nesër nga ora 7:00 e mëngjesit nuk do të lejohen parkime përreth stadiumit. Policia e Tiranës kërkon mirëkuptimin e qytetarëve e drejtuesve të automjeteve për rregullat e vendosura. Në këtë kuadër, përmes një deklarate për shtyp Drejtoria e Policisë së Shtetit thotë, se kërkon mirëkuptimin e të gjithë qytetarëve për të përballuar me sukses edhe këtë rradhë zhvillimin e ndeshjes së kombëtares sonë të futbollit. Ditën e shtunë, në mbrëmje, në stadiumin tonë kombëtar zhvillohet me Danimarkën ndeshja e tretë e kombëtares sonë, e vlefshme për eliminatoret e Kampionatit Botëror të futbollit.



Olsen: Shqipëria, një kockë e fortë për këdo

Trajneri i ekipit kombëtar të Danimarkës, Morten Olsen, ka dhënë dje një konferencë shtypi në ambientet e Hotel "Sheraton". Strategu i danezëve, ashtu sikurse ishte prononcuar dhe një ditë më parë pak para fillimit të stërvitjes në "Qemal Stafa", tha se ndeshja me Shqipërinë do të jetë shumë e vështirë. Por njëshi i pankinës së Danimarkës, shtoi se skuadra e drejtuar prej tij i kishte marrë masat për të përballuar siç duhet kuqezinjtë. "Jemi të përgatitur për një ndeshje të vështirë. Skuadra daneze gjithmonë e ka pasur pisk punën sa herë që ka luajtur në Tiranë, sidomos tani që Shqipëria ka një skuadër të fortë e kërkon të arrijë suksese, të cilat nuk i ka arritur më parë". Më tej Olsen e vuri theksin edhe tek forca e shqiptarëve në fushën e vet, si edhe tek mbështetja thelbësore që i jep publiku kuqezi. "Kombëtarja shqiptare është e vështirë kur luan brenda fushës së vet dhe mbështetet nga një publik i mrekullueshëm, që është edhe gjëja më e veçantë. Statistikat e ndeshjeve të fundit brenda e tregojnë këtë më së miri, pasi Shqipëria ka futbollistë që aktivizohen në kampionatin italian, gjerman, etj., pra në ligat më të mira të Evropës. Mendoj se do ta kemi të vështirë të dalim në lojën tonë.

Nuk i frikësohem humbjes me Shqipërinë", thotë trajneri, pasi ajo herët a vonë do të ndodhi për ekipin tonë". Olsen ia ka atribuar një pjesë të mirë të meritave për arritjet e deritanishme edhe trajnerit gjerman Hans Peter Brigel. Sipas tij, i vetmi dëmtim thelbësor në skuadrën e tij është ai i portierit Tomas Sorenson, i cili nuk mundi të rekuperohej për ndeshjen me Shqipërinë dhe në vend të tij do të aktivizohet Skov Jencen.



Shpresat e Likës humbasin 1-2 përballë Danimarkës

Ekipi ynë kombëtar Shpresa (U-21) është mundur dje me rezultatin 2-1 nga ekipi i Danimarkës për eliminatoret e Kampionatit Evropian. Ndeshja e djeshme është dominuar kryesisht nga miqtë, të cilët e kanë zgjidhur shumë shpejt takimin. Trajneri i kuqezinjve të vegjël, Hasan Lika, ka hedhur në fushë këtë formacion: Gjondeda, Muça, Hallaçi, Osmani, Dallku, Xhyra, Çapja, Barka, Salihi, Xhihani, Boshnjaku. Ndeshja e radhës për eliminatoret e Kampionatit Evropian është zhvilluar në stadiumin "Besa" të qytetit të Kavajës. Ndeshja mes ekipeve Shpresa të Shqipërisë dhe Danimarkës, megjithëse nuk është ngjitur mbi nivelin mesatar, ka ofruar shumë raste për shënim, veçanërisht nga skuadra jonë përfaqësuese. Ndërsa, nga ana tjetër, futbollistët nga Danimarka kanë qarkulluar me kujdes topin dhe kanë rrezikuar jo pak herë duke përfituar edhe nga shtatlartësia e tyre. Pikërisht nga ky aspekt, danezët kanë përfituar duke gjetur dhe golin e avantazhit. Në minutën e 27-të, mesfushori Morten Rasmusen, ka goditur saktë me kokë, duke e çuar topin në krahun e majtë të rrjetës së portës sonë. Megjithatë, futbollistët e ekipit tonë Shpresa, që drejtohet nga trajneri Hasan Lika, kanë zhvilluar një volum të madh loje, por sulmuesit Salihi, Xhihani dhe Boshnjaku, në të dy pjesët e lojës kanë humbur shumë raste para portës daneze, gjë që më pas i ka ndëshkuar. Skuadra daneze i ka kryer të trija zëvendësimet, ndërsa trajneri Lika ka kryer vetëm dy të tilla. Në minutën e 74-ër, Absalonsen, i futur në pjesën e dytë në lojë, ka dyfishuar avantazhin për danezët, duke përfituar edhe nga një gabim i rëndë i portierit Gjondeda. Më pas, miqtë e kanë kontrolluar me qetësi lojën, duke u ndihmuar edhe nga faktori psikologjik, pra duke qenë se ishin në avantazh të dy golave. Goli i nderit për skuadrën tonë Shpresa ka ardhur në minutat shtesë të takimit dhe ka për autor Kocanin. Shpresa e Danimarkës kryeson grupin 2 të eliminatoreve, pasi ka fituar ndeshjen e parë eliminatore me Ukrainën me rezultatin 3-2 dhe pas dy takimesh ka 6 pikë. Ndërsa ekipi shqiptar ka vetëm 1 pas tre ndeshjesh, atë të marrë në përballjen me Greqinë, ndërkohë që me Gjeorgjinë është mundur 1-0.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Shqiperi-Greqi 2-1 

Shqiperi-Islande 2-1 

Shqiperi-Suedi 2-1 

Shqiperi-Estoni 2-0 

Shqiperi-Gjeorgji 3-1 

Shqiperi-Irlande 0-0 

Shqiperi-Rusi 3-1 

Shqiperi-Zvicer 1-1 

Shqiperi-Brescia 1-0 

Shqiperi-Azerbajxhan 1-0 

Humbja e fundit, 1 shtator 2001, Shqiperi-Finlande 0-2 

Qe nga 1949, pa humbje miqesoret ne Shqiperi 

Shqiperi-Greqi 2-1 

Shqiperi-Islande 2-1 

Shqiperi-Suedi 2-1 

Shqiperi-Estoni 2-0 

Shqiperi-Brescia 1-0 

Shqiperi-Azerbajxhan 1-0 

Shqiperi-Qipro 0-0 

Shqiperi-Malte 3-0 

Shqiperi-ish-RFJ Maqedoni 2-0 

Shqiperi-Bosnje 2-0 

Shqiperi-Greqi 1-0 

Shqiperi-Greqi 1-1 

Shqiperi-Kube 0-0 

Shqiperi-Turqi 0-0 

Shqiperi-Algjeri 3-0 

Shqiperi-Kine 1-1 

Shqiperi-Algjeri 2-0 

Shqiperi-RDGJ 1-1 

Shqiperi-Poloni 2-0 

Shqiperi-Cekosllovaki 2-1 

Shqiperi-Cekosllovaki 3-2 

Shqiperi-Bullgari 2-1 

Shqiperi-Poloni 0-0 

Humbja e fundit, me 29.11.1949, Shqiperi-Rumani 1-4. 

Gazeta daneze "Berlingske Tidende" i bente jehone atmosferes ne Tirane, ne paraditen e djeshme. Gazetari Marco de los Reyes shkruante se "ne Tirane ndjehet se do te luhet nje ndeshje per Boterorin". "Nga Bulevardi 'Deshmoret e Kombit' deri ne 'Qemal Stafa' shume njerez kendojne te prire nga flamure shqiptare, - vazhdon "Berlingske Tidende", - Makina te ndryshme 'konkurrojne' me njera-tjetren me flamure. Rreth stadiumit shume njerez shesin flamure shqiptare dhe kasketa te kuqe si dhe bluza te ekipit te tyre kombetar. 'Ne do te jemi te kenaqur edhe me nje pike, thote nje tifoz shqiptar, por Danimarka duhet te kete respektin e duhur per Shqiperine'. Mbetet mister sesi do te luaje trajneri Hans-Peter Briegel. Me 4-4-2 apo 3-5-2? Apo do te perdore kundersulmin si ndaj Greqise".

----------


## Permetar_Simpat

o ol po ja ku jam une permetari4life

----------

